
Data Mining Reveals the Extent of China’s Ghost Cities - mgalka
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/543121/data-mining-reveals-the-extent-of-chinas-ghost-cities/
======
colund
Previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10505324)

